# Amazon Seedlings



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a mother amazon plant and one of the stems just has like 4 seedlings on it, rather than a regular leaf of an amazon. I was just wondering when I good time to take them off the stem would be, since they seem to be getting a decent size to be planted in the gravel and only a few of them have some sort of root system. Should I just take the ones off with roots and plant them while leaving the rest until they are ready?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

The ones without roots would eventually grow roots after being planted, but it may be easier to keep them in the gravel with roots. So, I would probably take the ones with roots off and bury them.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Alright, will do. Thanks


----------

